# Grip



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Pretty basic, but no one has posted anything in a while, so I figured I would. 










I do have a butt cap I turned for it, but that is the last thing I glue up on a rod. I will be treating the cork in linseed oil, then I will be wrapping it in those colors.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice Work!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Looks good. Did you use a cork jig to cut the rings or did you just cut them on a lathe?

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Some I cut on the lathe and some I used a jig. The thinner ones were using a jig. The natural color in the reel seat was on a lathe too.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great. Nice work.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Building a 7 ft Hvy action Rod for my Son in Canada, He's a Diehard Phila Eagles Fan



 Guide train

 Guides total weight-2.2 Grams (Titanium guides)

 4mm guide





 Reel seat


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Got to love those AT Aero reel seats! I've built 4 rods with them and Lami Texilum tubing handles. They are sooo comfortable...

Sandcrab


----------

